# Stretch marks :)



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

For the first time in my life I got stretch marks between my upper side of the shoulder and bicep on both hands.

I started training properly about three and half years ago weighing 63-65kg. I did train before that but it was on and off and without a good diet. Now I weigh 82kg so I've gained about 17kg or 19kg in three and a half years with proper diet and training. Strangely enough I only developed stretch marks yesterday.

Anyways I'm not complaining  but proud  .

Rant over.


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

im proud of my very few stretch marks. i imagine if you have loads though they arent as cool.


----------



## BigRichG (Nov 26, 2010)

proud lol, am i missing something here why would you want them? :S


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

it means we finally got big. skinny guys havent stretched lol.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

I got a few on my lower back, tanning helps blend them in a bit, wear em with pride bud, least of my worries tbh. x


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

Cheers guys. I think it's cool to have some just in few places, but if it gets out of hand. I will have to get me some bio oil.


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Bi's, back, armpits ... do many get them on their legs .. that would be awesome!


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

Ive got them all over my backside and thighs.


----------



## BigRichG (Nov 26, 2010)

i have them on tops of front of my legs and on tops of my hamstrings too, going across my back, just under my arms and some on insides of my arms by my elblows


----------



## shane89 (Apr 30, 2011)

ive got them around the armpit area/shoulder and they look fcuking stabwounds, i wasnt to happy about them but slowly warming up to them and a tan helps hide them. got them on my upper butt cheeks, inside of legs near the balls area and below hips at the front, luckily enough these are all faded little white/silvery ones.

congrats if your happy with it mate


----------



## PRD (Sep 4, 2010)

they are pretty cool at first, however if i was you i would be putting the bio oil on now as mine started off tiny, now they are right across my chest and down my biceps and very obvious when wearing a vest or no t-shirt

jj


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

Juice Junky said:


> they are pretty cool at first, however if i was you i would be putting the bio oil on now as mine started off tiny, now they are right across my chest and down my biceps and very obvious when wearing a vest or no t-shirt
> 
> jj


Next pay I will be getting some bio oil and will start using it straight away. As I have a first cycle in October coming up.


----------



## MusclesBound (Jul 5, 2011)

Palmers cocoa butter.

Get some!


----------



## iMunkie (Aug 10, 2011)

Where are the best places to buy these items? Online or could you find them at a chemist? Just wondering since I have them quite bad on top of my shoulders and around my thighs which I train really hard!


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

^^^ boots, chemist or online. Just google bio oil under shopping


----------



## Jack92 (Aug 23, 2010)

morgan84 said:


> Cheers guys. I think it's cool to have some just in few places, but if it gets out of hand. I will have to get me some bio oil.


the oil doesn't do anything IMO


----------



## pez1206 (Feb 20, 2009)

If you decide you want to get rid bio oil is very very good but has to be used often over a fairly long period, also good on scars.


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

pez1206 said:


> If you decide you want to get rid bio oil is very very good but has to be used often over a fairly long period, also good on scars.


You are right about bio oil, it has to be used for a very long time. My GFs friend is having a second child, she has been using bio oil since her first child and has no stretch marks.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

I have them on the pec side of my arm pit. Also have them on my inner quads up top in the groin area. NOt sure I would want them if I was given the choice as they are pretty damed wide.

My kids think they are cool, as it means my muscles grew too quickly for my skin to keep up.

Out of interest are there any natty trainers with them?

Cheers

D


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

DiggyV said:


> I have them on the pec side of my arm pit. Also have them on my inner quads up top in the groin area. NOt sure I would want them if I was given the choice as they are pretty damed wide.
> 
> My kids think they are cool, as it means my muscles grew too quickly for my skin to keep up.
> 
> ...


That's me.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

ive got couple under my arm pits.....i hate them


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

I am waiting for the Ultimate Warrior to chip in here that stretch marks are the sign of an Alpha Warrior!

:lol: :lol:

cheers,

Diggy


----------



## Meanmuscle (Jun 29, 2011)

Id prefer just to be big and not have the marks so I use pure cocobutter.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2011)

Ive got them from my armpit to the outside of my chest and also on both legs at the groin area. Would only be proud of them if they were on my old boy, but none on him yet....


----------



## midlands_gymfreak (May 14, 2011)

Not sure i get this!! Maybe its cus I used to be a fat f**k but training for me is about getting every thing to look its best. I would love to get ride of mine got them on my bi's under my arms and inside of legs.


----------



## BigRampage (Jul 26, 2011)

I know I'm a bit late on this thread but just thought I'd say I'm a natty trainer and I've got very deep wide ones where my pec meets my armpit and also a couple of faint ones where my inner quad meets my knee.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

i used to be proud. now they are getting bigger and bigger. Oh well, cant have one without the other.


----------



## Shane (Jun 10, 2010)

Stretch marks are my medals of achievement. (something getting bigger)


----------



## zero2hero2013 (Jun 20, 2011)

or in my case cos i was fat lol. now i am skinny and they have faded away, currently trying to fill back into my skin lol. quite a bit of room to grow though in most areas, except my arms which seem to be very tight already and i only have 14.5'' arms :-(


----------



## Captain-splooge (May 29, 2011)

morgan84 said:


> For the first time in my life I got stretch marks between my upper side of the *shoulder and bicep on both hands*.
> 
> I started training properly about three and half years ago weighing 63-65kg. I did train before that but it was on and off and without a good diet. Now I weigh 82kg so I've gained about 17kg or 19kg in three and a half years with proper diet and training. Strangely enough I only developed stretch marks yesterday.
> 
> ...


id be more concerned about the fact your shoulders and biceps appear to be located on your hands... mg:


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Inner elbow (between bicep and forearm but on the inside), back of armpits, front delts, tiny ones on quads.

At first they're cool but when they start to get tender and itch it's annoying.


----------

